# New to this forum and looking for some advise!



## galofthetao (Jul 2, 2012)

Hi I am new to this forum and would love some input! I got my own labs done to see if I may have thyroid issues. I realize I may not have gotten all the tests I should have but it was the only test I could afford and I really wanted to know. So here are my results:

TSH= 3.850 (ref interval .450-4.50)
Thyroxine(T4)= 10.7 (ref interval 4.5-12)
T3 uptake = 25 (ref interval 24-39)
Free thyroxine = 2.7 (ref interval 1.2-4.9)

I am a 28 year old female who is constantly battling weight gain and losing the battle (workout 30 min to two hours a day and eat well), tired and fatigued all the time, I have depression issues, I get cold so easily(seriously much to my husbands dismay I have a space heater on during the summer in texas bc of the air conditioning) and there are other symptoms that I have but cannot remember off of the top of my head. Really feel like this is a thyroid issue! Unfortunately I can't afford to go see an endcrinologist and I am afraid that the doctor I see wont listen because on the lab it says I am in normal range. Do you guys think I could have a thyroid issue? If I do and the doc precribes me meds have you had any good/bad experiences? I have read that some people have had bad experiences with synthroid and ended up gaining weight on it (yikes that is exactly what I am trying to avoid!) and prefer armour instead?

Any advice would be great, I realize that you guys aren't doctors but I feel really alone in all of this and hearing from someone who has been there would be fantastic. Thanks soooo much!


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

galofthetao said:


> Hi I am new to this forum and would love some input! I got my own labs done to see if I may have thyroid issues. I realize I may not have gotten all the tests I should have but it was the only test I could afford and I really wanted to know. So here are my results:
> 
> TSH= 3.850 (ref interval .450-4.50)
> Thyroxine(T4)= 10.7 (ref interval 4.5-12)
> ...












T3 Uptake points to hypothyroid......................

http://www.nlm.nih.gov/medlineplus/ency/article/003688.htm

These tests would sort it all out for you.............................

TPO (antimicrosomal antibodies) TBII (thyrotropin-binding inhibitory immunoglobulin), Thyroglobulin Ab, ANA (antinuclear antibodies), (thyroid hormone panel) TSH, Free T3, Free T4.

You can look this stuff up here and more.........
http://www.labtestsonline.org/

TSH ref. range
http://www.endocrinetoday.com/view.aspx?rid=28716

My humble opinion is that you definitely have a thyroid issue.

Glad you are with us!


----------



## galofthetao (Jul 2, 2012)

Thank you for your reply, I went to doc today and got more blood work done and will know for sure if I have issues by friday! Very happy to have found this forum. arty0006:


----------

